# sick weeping cherry



## fun4mother (Aug 24, 2007)

HELP!!!!! I have a weeping cherry that has been planted for 4 years. Its trunk is about 6-8 inches in diameter. It is planted at the edge of the street with a sloping ground away from the base at the back of the tree. For about 3 weeks the tree has changed dramatically. The leaves look wilted and there are branches that the leaves are turning black. We have had quite a bit of rain in the past month with very hot days thrown in. I cut off the branches that the leaves were all black but this morning I was shocked to see that literally overnight (not Kidding) the tree went from very wilted but green to having about 10 branches that the leaves were all purple/black. all most like there was a fire under the tree that scorched the branches. Prior to these changes the tree has been beautiful and growing well. Any Ideas....this is my favorite tree and I don't want to loose it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Dixie1 (Aug 30, 2007)

can you post a picture? possible fireblight?
http://www.aces.edu/pubs/docs/A/ANR-0542/ANR-0542.pdf


----------



## Kathig (Aug 28, 2015)

Hi I am new to this forum and have no clue how to post a new thread. This thread is along the lines of my question so I hope it's ok that I pig backed on this post....this morning I went out front and noticed some sap coming out of my weeping cherry tree...its not along the base but up more where the trunk separates to two.....I checked the bark it looks healthy...and it appears to be coming out of cracjs if the bark..the bark underneath us not dark and looks ok to me.....the tree overall looks fine..no sap coming out of the branches..leaves appropriate color for this time of the season....I live in Connecticut Northeast if that helps any..I'm wondering if it's a stress related problem since our weather here has been pretty unpredictable...I'm uploading a few pictures and hopefully someone can help me. I planted this tree in honor of my dad when he passed away 17 years ago so its a a pretty special tree to me..thanks for your help in advance and sorry for posting this way


----------



## Raintree (Aug 30, 2015)

Research the term gummosis. Without frass in the gum it's most likely a bacterial or viral infection.
To start a new thread click on the "New Thread" box upper right in the forum page.
Bottom line, your cherry is stressed, (root collar excavation needed) best treatment for gummosis is to improve the health of the tree to make it better able to fight off the infectious pathogens.


----------

